# Leonardo Leo's magnificent Dixit Dominus setting for two choruses and orchestra of 1741.



## classicality (Apr 9, 2021)

A very underrated composer, as you will no doubt agree after hearing this work - especially the final amen ending.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

link to the final Amen ending: www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY4NHWa31RY&t=21m27s


----------

